# Newbie 1995 Hymer 564 seeks help



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just bought a 1995 Hymer 564 from Fuller's. The van has done 65000 miles and is in good cosmetic condition for the age. It's RHD and has a conventional (long) gear stick with 5 speed gearbox. It's a 2.5 Fiat Ducato and as I've not yet looked much under the hood other than see that it looks fairly clean seems ok. It drove back from Nottingham really well and other than one thing seems ok.
The one thing that did strike me as not ok, was a 'wandering gear stick'. When the van is in neutral I can do a circle with about a 4" diameter (manybe more). Is this normal due to wear and tear or can it be tightened up? I don't know much about engines and will ask later this week the mechanic we use if he knows what's going on but I thought I'd ask here first. The van and clutch drive ok but I'm thinking it probably drove a lot better in the past and wondered what I'd need to have done to get it back to its former glory.

Cheers for any help offered.

Al


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't make a comment on the gearstick, but it is probably and easy thing to fix. Just posting to say, welcome to the fold. You will undoubtable have a great time in your Hymer. They're wonderful vehicles.


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.

Al


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We had a 1994 564 and the gearstick was the same. It drove fine but was not very positive when changing gear. There were kits available to remedy but ours had one fitted previous to us buying it so I guess they dont make that much difference. You soon get used to it.


----------



## pete87hymer (May 29, 2011)

*Find a Gear any Gear*

Hi Al, My Hymer is an earlier model on the same chassis and the gear stick is the same. Sorry it's not much help but I have grown to love this feature of my van. Cheers Pete


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

In left hand drive form there all column change which works well, for the uk market they were converted to centre gearshift, there are two things you can do yourself to improve matters, there is a hardened bolt through the linkage where it joins the shaft coming out of the gearbox and these wear which gives you jollop at the stick, the bush that surrounds the shaft where it protrudes from the gearbox unscrews and as it wears it lets the shaft wobble about instead of holding it central in the hole this also gives you play at the stick.Try Delfin designs for both these items.


----------



## althemusicwizard (May 7, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies.

The van came back from Auto Style last Tuesday and we headed off the next day.
Although the final price was a bit of a shock (I had told them to sort everything out, so I take full responsibility) they've done a cracking job on the van. If you're after an A1 job I can fully recommend Dave and his team. The timing belt was changed, a new clutch installed and the 'wandering' gear stick is a thing of the past. Dave said he didn't actually need any new parts on the gearstick, but just tightened up all of the component parts of the linkage. I'm just hoping now it takes another 65000 miles before it needs doing again......maybe time to double-clutch everything! 

Al


----------

